# I need help filling my letters



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm trying to fill my letters and watch the video on how to do it and it's not working. Ugggggg....I'm in KNK..........


----------



## designsofthetime (Mar 15, 2010)

what do you need help with?


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok...I'm very new with this. I want to fill in my letters instead of just outline. I have watched the video that Sandy offers, but I can't get my stuff to turn out any where near hers.

Based on the video I need to add a line first by going to the 3rd pencil. But then when I try to go to array and bring my lines over my words, my lines just sit there.

I guess there is no easy magic button I can push to just fill them in is there.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

what program are you using? What is the font you are using? You mention 3rd pencil so are you drawing your letters?. If you are using corel draw(although the pencil on mine is the 5th tool) make sure that you close the nodes. Click the outlien to ighlight it and click the desired color at the right side of the program(if you do not see any color swatches, click windows, color palettes, and select a palette)

If you are using adobe illustrator(the pencil is the 10th tool). Click the object to highlight it then select the color on the color guide tab on the right of your screen. If there is none then click Windows then Color (or press F6)


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

once you set your "pencil line"down then go to
the top header and select layout>array.then you that will bring up another header.here you can choose your array spacing.I use 3.8o with ss10 stones.now to the right you will see a box labeled total.click the arrow key up to add your lines.Eric


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm using KNK.......Eric that's where I'm getting stuck. I have gone to the top several times and put vertical, spacing I'm using 4 (based on video) and when I go to the right to add my lines I click on it and the software starts to tally it up, but no lines are showing down below. I gone completely out several times. Still not working. IDK


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

are your lines in white?if so that might be why you can see them.when your first array line is selected go to the bottom toolbar and choose a color.


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have it red. I'm going to send you a screen shot when I get home so you can see what it looks likes.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

An easy way the learn a new technique from Sandy's videos is to have the project you are working on available so that you can pause the video and go back into your project and do the same step she just did. This way you don't accidentally miss a step. Also the spacing that Sandy uses is just a suggestion. You can play around with the numbers depending on how close you want your rhinestone to be together. I typically add .5 on to the circle size that I am using to create a fill. 

When I was learning how to fill letters I would forget to select "make path" after the lines took the place of the letters and when I applied my circles I got a system error and lost everything that wasn't saved. Do that a few times and you learn not to make that mistake anymore.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I watch Sandys video's over and over. and write a step by step lession for myself - After watching it over and over i find having each step written down to refer to helps me not to forget to do a step.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

well everyone learns at thier own pace.there is plenty of help here,well figure it out for you.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Alicia,

Sorry for the delay in posting. I'm in Tampa at the KNK Retreat teaching this very thing today to 20 attendees. 

First of all, are you sure you have switched from Inches to MM? Right click on the little icon in the top left that is the intersection between the two rulers and a menu pops up where you have a choice between inches and mm. Select mm.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: I need help filling my letters with KNC*

so we're talking about klic n cut


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello guys...........I got it.....yess......I did what dan-ann and eric suggested. I had my notebook, and computer right there. I paused it wrote down the step...etc....I was messing up right where sandy said. I wasn't turning it from inches to millimeters. But anyway. Thank you guys so much for the feedback.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought that would might be it.

I'm back in Tempe, again. So, feel free to email me with more questions you have. I'm still catching up on customer emails, but trying to address new ones that are coming in right away. : )


----------

